# bathroom colors - suggestions please



## mikeb (Sep 23, 2005)

My wife and I are looking to paint the bathrooms.  We want to get rid of the white.  Any suggestions on nice colors for the bathrooms?


----------



## LilyB (Sep 23, 2005)

Before I suggest anything I would have to ask what colors do you like?  My master bath is a coral color, one of my favorites.  The main bath is a light blue, which the kids both love.  The half bath is quite small, so I opted to go with a bright yellow and mirrors to make it feel bigger.

I hope that helps!

Lily


----------



## Paper Hanger (Sep 24, 2005)

First thing you may want to look at is your tile color,Sink,toilet,tub,ect. You may want to pick a color to compliment them. Also look at your curtins if you are not going to change them. If you have high cielings with angles. Put a light color on the ceiling and a darker color on the walls . This will bring out the hight and bring out the angles. Always remember color is a matter of taste and preference. Some people like *Bold* and some like soft.
John


----------



## fauxer (Sep 26, 2005)

maybe you have a picture in there that you could use to pull out some colors
I just did a bathroom in Fushia yes it sounded bad but I truested the designer and after doing it does look awesome with her silver faucets
I just painted one of our bathrooms taht color and my girls love it
Also roasted red pepper is a great also a nice deep red
pruples look great


----------



## mikeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas.  I'll keep checking back and run these by my wife.  She's wanting to go with a more sophisticated look in the main bath and she's not sure yet what she wants in the other bath.  If you have any "sophisticated" ideas let me know.


----------



## fauxer (Sep 26, 2005)

deep reds are great ours is and so is our bedroom
very romantic of course that was my wife look she wanted! But it does look great with our cream colored bedding
You can do purples but do a stripe techique alot of my designers are using stripes in the bathroom now
A mustard color and do the stripes a darker color


----------



## Paper Hanger (Sep 26, 2005)

Reds are really in right now. I love them. I just did a bathroom with striping and the customer wanted different width sripes and it turned out really sharp. Not good for us paper hangers but it looked great !  
John


----------



## zizibelle (Sep 28, 2005)

I thinik that a light/pastel yellow for a bathroom adds a very nice touch.  It brightens up the place; however, just be wary of the bright yellows.


----------



## pahomeowner (Sep 30, 2005)

I think navy and yellow look great together.  maybe do it yellow with lots of navy accents, or do it navy with yellow accents.  just my humble opinion.


----------

